# Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008



## Flala - Flifi (2. Mai 2008)

Moin!
Endlich wird es gemütlicher beim Fischen! Ich wünsche allen Mefofischern viel Petri Heil und interssante Beifänge!

Martin


----------



## T4_Christian (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Wann: 04.30-10.00
Wer: meiner eins
Wind: nord-west 2
Wetter: wolkenlos
Wasser: 11grad klar
Köder: sämtliche Fliegenmuster
Fisch: ;-)







Die Fische scheinen doch Futter zu finden, denn sie waren vollgepropft mit Garnelen und Tangläufern. 
In 6 Stunden geht es wieder los. Mal sehen ob heute nacht was geht..


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Wann: 5.00-9.00
Wer: icke
Wind: welcher wind?
Wetter: erst "dunkel" dann hell 
Wasser: geschätzte 10
Köder: Spöket und co

War mal wieder ein netter tag (seit langem) am Wasser um einige der letzten MeFo´s vor den Schnabeltieren zu "verhaften"

grüße und Petri an T4 Chrischan


----------



## Meerforellenfan (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Wann: 5.00-9.00
> Wer: icke
> Wind: welcher wind?
> Wetter: erst "dunkel" dann hell
> ...



na da,
gar nicht so übel


----------



## Watfischer84 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Petri Mirco, alter Hund #h


----------



## T4_Christian (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Wann: 16.30-11.00
Wer: vaddi, ein Kumpel und ich
Wind: nw angesagt und dann doch ost 2 gehabt
Wetter: gut
Wasser: 11grad klar
Köder: Was die Fliegendose so her gab.
Fisch: |rolleyes

Wollte gestern ja eigentlich alleine ans Wasser, aber dann bin ich doch mit Vaddi und nem Kumpel gefahren. Wollte ja eigentlich nur mal eben bis 1.00 fischen aber alles kam anders. Schon beim dritten Wurf nahe einem kleinem Riff brachte mir schon den ersten Fisch. Ein gut genährter Grönlander. Danach pasierte erstmal garnichts mehr. Schade eigentlich, es hätte ja gut so weiter gehen können aber die Abendämmerung sollte ja erst noch kommen. Bis 21.00 hatten wir dann aber noch 4kleinere Fische gefangen und wieder in ihr Element zurückgesetzt. Die Forellen haben außer 2Ausnahmen sehr sehr spitz gebissen und so haben wir auch noch etliche Bisse nicht umsetzen können. Naja, hauptsache man weiß das die Fische da sind. So angelt man dann mit der nötigen Körperspannung und Konzentration. 
Mir wird immer vorgeworfen das ich immer so stehe, als würde ich mich gleich auf einen vorbeikommmenden Fisch stürzen.

In der Nacht konnten wir dann auch nochmal 3Fische fangen. Wobei meinem Kumpel eine richtig gute nach 20Min.ausgibigem Drill beim letzten aufbäumen ausgeschlitzt ist:c Im Morgengrauen ging komischerweise garnichts mehr. 
Erst kurz vor der Abfahrt wechselte die Strömung, ich konnte noch einen Lachs von 64cm fangen! ...und zu guter letzt doch noch ein Traumfisch raus. 75cm und 6,5kg schwer. Nach ausgibieger Mundkontrolle stellten wir fest, das es wohl nicht der Fisch von heute Nacht war. 
Es war ein traumhaftes Wochenende (aus anglerischer Sicht) meine Freundin hatte nämlich auch gerne noch ein wenig Zeit verbracht. Hierfür ein großes Dankeschön für dein Verständnis#t#6





So schön kann Freude sein...:l





Hier nochmal kleine Ausbeute!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Joo, Petri mein lieber, nun lass mal aber gutsein, andere wollen auch noch


----------



## dirk.steffen (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger !!
Bin von meiner Langelandtour zurück. #h Haben tags vom Boot gefischt und ab 19.00 Uhr bis in die Dunkelheit mit der "Hose" im Wasser gestanden. Die Woceh brachte sage und schreibe 6 Flundern für mich. #c Von Land keinen einzigen Biß (Blinker, Wobbler, Fliege, Springerfliege). Alles versucht. Zum Glück ging es nicht nur uns so. War trotzdem ne schöne Woche, so ganz ohne Arbeit...


----------



## Zacharias Zander (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Alder Schwede,ihr haut ja gut rein hier...#6

Dickes Petri an die Massenfänger!!!!!


----------



## Nick*Rivers (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Mensch *Christian, *dass sieht ja schon fast wie Arbeit aus|supergri 

War gerade eine Woche auf Fyn. Die ersten Tage sahen etwas mau aus, aber da es meine erste Tour zur Insel der Mefos war, war ich ohnehin von der genialen Natur zu begeistert, um mich über 2 Tage ohne Fisch zu grämen. Dann habe ich etwas dazugelernt, meinen Wecker auf gruselige 4.30h gestellt und noch 6 schöne Fische zwischen 44 und 61 verhaften können. Dazu kamen noch locker 10-15 äußerst knappe Nachläufer und reichlich Hornis.
War eine super Zeit!!!!!

Grüße,
Nick


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

@ T4_Christian #h

Dickes *Petri* von mir Christian!!! #6
Da nenne ich eine Strecke! #6
Last euch die Silberlinge mal gut schmecken! #h

@ Dirk, #h

schade das es bei dir nicht so geklappt hat.   Aber es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten! #6 #h


----------



## T4_Christian (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*



Boot angler schrieb:


> War mal wieder ein netter tag (seit langem) am Wasser um einige der letzten MeFo´s vor den Schnabeltieren zu "verhaften"
> grüße und Petri an T4 Chrischan


 
Die ersten "Hornaale" sind auch schon da! 
Deine Fische sind aber auch nicht schlecht! Was hat deine große denn auf den Rippen gehabt?

Schönen Gruß zurück nach Lübeck.




mefohunter84 schrieb:


> @ T4_Christian #h
> Dickes *Petri* von mir Christian!!! #6
> Da nenne ich eine Strecke! #6
> Last euch die Silberlinge mal gut schmecken! #h


 

Ich freu mich auch schon sehr darauf, die große haben wir zum lecker Kalträuchern gegeben. Mmmmmmmmh, lecker :q
...und meinen kleinen Lachs habe ich schon Graved gemacht.
Hat sich echt gelohnt. Teilweise standen wir mitten im Fisch.


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Na Christian, dann genieß mal in vollen Zügen diese Sternstunden! #6
Bei lecker Gravedlachs und Bierchen! #g #6
Und die Erinnerungen an solche Erlebnisse kann dir eh niemand mehr nehmen!!! :vik:#6


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyeswow petri zu silberstrecke |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes das sieht ja geil aus lg andre


----------



## Micky (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

:vik: Konnte gestern meine erste MEFO dieses Jahr verhaften. :vik:

Wo: Weißenhaus
Wann: ca. 21.00 Uhr
Köder: Tauwurm 
Größe: knapp *15*cm bzw. knapp eine Hand lang

Der Kleene Wurmdieb wurde schonend released, allerdings musste er sich beim abhaken übelste Beschimpfungen von mir anhören, warum er nicht seine Eltern vorbeigeschickt hat...  |supergri


----------



## goeddoek (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*



Micky schrieb:


> :vik: Konnte gestern meine erste MEFO dieses Jahr verhaften. :vik:
> 
> Wo: Weißenhaus
> Wann: ca. 21.00 Uhr
> ...



:q :q :q :q

Trotzdem Petri Heil zu einem so selbstbewussten Fisch :vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*



T4_Christian schrieb:


> Die ersten "Hornaale" sind auch schon da!
> Deine Fische sind aber auch nicht schlecht! Was hat deine große denn auf den Rippen gehabt?
> 
> Schönen Gruß zurück nach Lübeck.


 
58cm die "große" und 48 die kleinste, da sie gut genährt waren kamen sie mit und schwammen dann bald wieder (in weißweinsauce zum beispiel) 
und andere silberbarren wurden dann zu gold


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*



Micky schrieb:


> :vik: Konnte gestern meine erste MEFO dieses Jahr verhaften. :vik:
> 
> Wo: Weißenhaus
> Wann: ca. 21.00 Uhr
> ...


hallo erst mal petri dazu #6hast du nicht dicke backen bekommen wo du die schönheit gesehen hast ich schmeiß mich gerade hier weg :q:q:q die beschimpfung möchte ich erst garnicht hören von dir das arme kind :q:q:q
lg andre


----------



## Micky (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Der Kleene wird es verschmerzen, er hat MIT SICHERHEIT kein Wort von dem verstanden was ich ihm in die Kiemen gepustet hab... 

Und wenn doch... tut´s mir leid!


----------



## Balzaa (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Wann: sa. 12.00-17.00
Wo: Fehmarn-Westermakelsorf
Wer: vadder und ich
 Wind: fast null
 Wetter: spitze:vik:
 Köder: hansen fight 21g
 Fisch: 1mefo, 5hornis

yes.. am samstag hats endlich geklappt..

war mit meinem vater übers wochenende auf fehmarn unterwegs und haben uns überlegt paar hornis zu fangen..
also erstma jeder ne neue wathose und blinker zugelegt und los..
zur mittagszeit, bei geilstem wetter in westermakelsdorf angekommen und ab an strand.. wie erwartet war dieser sehr gut besucht.. uferangler, watangler und sonnenanbeter soweit wir schauen konnten.. allerdings war geradeaus ins wasser noch gut platz für 2-3 watangler.. also rein und losgelegt.. 
2. wurf zupfer.. jaja die hornis sind da.. 4. wurf.. fisch..
nach nem anfangs guten drill konnt ich die letzten meter einfach reinholen und war deshalb auch 100% überzeugt das ich nen horni hab.. bis mein vater meint "was is das denn?"

:vik:YES!!! Meine erste Meerforelle!!!:vik:

ok.. hatte zwar "nur" so geschätzte 34cm.. aber hab mich so unglaublich gefreut.. endlich hats geklappt..
war bisher immer nur beim brandungsangeln nebenbei, vom ufer aus mit der spinnrute unterwegs.. aber schon immer begeistert von der meerforelle und nun auch vom watangeln..
und von fehmarn sowieso.. 
also kann der nächste urlaub kommen:g

achja foto ham ma auch noch schnell gemacht.. is zwar net gut zu erkennen.. aber wollt sie ja schnell wieder schwimmen lassen und mit der rute von meinem vater aufm arm wars auch nich so leicht zu posen


----------



## goeddoek (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Moin Balzaa #h

Na, denn mal Petri Heil zur ersten Meerforelle.Nicht groß, aber die Erste - jetzt bist Du für immer infiziert  :vik: 
Ein kleiner Tipp von mir für die Zukunft - die silbernen Freunde, wenn möglich, gar nicht aus dem Wasser nehmen. So überstehen die das am Leichtesten.

Wenn die im nächsten Urlaub doppelt so groß ist, dann wirst Du viel Spaß mit der Spinnrute haben #6 
Weiter so #h


Gruß,

Georg


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

#6erst mal petri heil zur 1 mefo bei mir ist das auch noch nicht so lange her wo ich die erste gefangen habe :vik:die größe ist eigentlich scheiß egal haubsache deine erste schönheit  hast du gefangen #6 ich wünsche dir weiter petri heil und viel glück denn die sind ssoooooooooo lecker |supergri
lg andre


----------



## detlefb (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Tipp von mir für die Zukunft - die silbernen Freunde, wenn möglich, gar nicht aus dem Wasser nehmen. So überstehen die das am Leichtesten.




*wieso* ??  das hat er doch vollkommen richtig gemacht, die Rolle ist doch ganz unter Wasser. Besser geht es nun wirklich nicht:vik:


----------



## fischlandmefo (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Moin,Petri auch vom Fischland den Virus wirst Du nicht mehr los...!!!:q Über solche Berichte bin ich immer besonders froh,ich war bei meiner ersten Mefo genau so happy!!!:vik:


----------



## goeddoek (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*



detlefb schrieb:


> *wieso* ??  das hat er doch vollkommen richtig gemacht, die Rolle ist doch ganz unter Wasser. Besser geht es nun wirklich nicht:vik:





|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Waveman (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Da kann ich gegenhalten ... Am letzten Samstag (17.05.) auf dem Rückweg von Fünen, noch nen kurzen Stop auf der Festlandseite (Floved Strand) gemacht, und ´ne süsse 30er auf´n 15gr. Stripper catch/released. Dann noch einen kurzen Drill mit der Großmutter der Kleinen, hat sich aber leider nach 10 Sekunden wieder verabschiedet...#q
Aber die kriege ich noch ... 

Gruß waveman


----------



## duck_68 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*



Balzaa schrieb:


> Wann: sa. 12.00-17.00
> Wo: Fehmarn-Westermakelsorf
> Wer: vadder und ich
> Wind: fast null
> ...




Moin alter Bamberger,

Glückwunsch zur ersten Mefo!! Ich konnte mich dieses Jahr auch auf Fünen mit meiner ersten Mefo "entjungfern"  ist schon ein geiles Gefühl in der Brandung - wenn sie nur nicht sooo weit von zu Hause entfernt wäre....

man sieht sich!

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Balzaa (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

danke fürs petri..

servs martin,
danke.. und ebenfalls glückwunsch.. da hast recht.. is echt immer ne gute strecke bis man zu mefo kommt.. aber ich denk im herbst werd ich wohl trotzdem wieder den weg auf mich nehmen.. mefoangeln macht halt einfach spaß und is ma ne abwechslung vom ma#6

grüße


----------



## duck_68 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

volle Zustimmung!!

mal sehen, ob es bei dieses Jahr auch nochmal mit der Brandung klappt - schön wäre es natürlich!

So, schluss jetzt mit OT....


----------



## Bramo (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Hallo,

weiß hier jemand, ob es Sinn macht momentan auf Rügen sein Glück zu versuchen? Oder ist da alles "hornieverseucht" und keine Chance auf Mefo?


----------



## Hackersepp (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Eher alles Horniverseucht.

Abends /Nachts könntest du aber evtl. Erfolg haben.

Grüße von der INsel


----------



## Boddenmops (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*



Bramo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß hier jemand, ob es Sinn macht momentan auf Rügen sein Glück zu versuchen? Oder ist da alles "hornieverseucht" und keine Chance auf Mefo?



Moin,

wir waren letzte Woche zu viert auf Rügen (Tromper Wiek).
Das magere Ergebnis: kaum Dorsch, kein Horntier und erst recht kein Silber.
Vor zwei Wochen (2x mit Schlauchi) konnten ich mich vor Dorschen kaum retten, aber ne Mefo hat sich schon länger nicht sehen lassen ...

Gruß, Stefan

P.S. Falls Du kein Einzelgänger bist, meld Dich mal zwecks gemeinsamer Pirsch ...


----------



## sundeule (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*



Boddenmops schrieb:


> meld Dich mal zwecks gemeinsamer Pirsch ...


 
Moin Stefan,

da melde ich mich doch mal ungefragter Weise
Bist Du am Freitag oder und am WE mit am Start?
Ich wollte Freitag noch mal ein paar Hornis auf Rügen wedeln und noch eine Hechttour am WE unternehmen. Gib mal Ton an, falls die Chance zum gemeinsamen Fischen besteht.


----------



## Hackersepp (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Hi Boddenmopps,

HAttet ihr die Dorsche vom Strand aus, oder vom Boot /belly???

Gruß Mathias


----------



## Boddenmops (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*



sundeule schrieb:


> Moin Stefan,
> 
> da melde ich mich doch mal ungefragter Weise
> Bist Du am Freitag oder und am WE mit am Start?
> Ich wollte Freitag noch mal ein paar Hornis auf Rügen wedeln und noch eine Hechttour am WE unternehmen. Gib mal Ton an, falls die Chance zum gemeinsamen Fischen besteht.



Moin André,

hast ne PN ... 


@ sepp

Moin,

jeweils alles vom Schlauchi - kommt man aber bei ruhiger See auch locker mit dem Belly hin ...

Was hast Du als Bayer auf Rügen verloren ? Urlaub ?


----------



## Bramo (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

@ Boddenmops

Wenn das noch aktuell is... ich bin gern mit dabei! Allerdings erst am Sa. Fr muß ich meinen Wagen abgeben, obwohl mir Fr. eigentlich lieber wär.


----------



## urnenmann (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

*Moin aus Wismar.#hHier das Ergebniss meines gestrigen Versuches auf Aal zu angeln in der Wismarer Bucht.Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende und viel Fisch #6*


----------



## dirk.steffen (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Na, das ist ja ein netter "Beifang" Petri !! :m


----------



## urnenmann (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Na, das ist ja ein netter "Beifang" Petri !! :m



Ja danke dir Dirk...war selber überrascht und beides ging ziemlich schnell innerhalb von 30 Minuten hatte ich sie beide


----------



## Borstenwurm (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Mai 2008*

Ich war mit einem Kumpel gestern Abend am Strand von Nygard auf Als.#6

Gefischt haben wir mit Sbiro und schwarzem Wooly Bugger - Muster.#6

2 Meerforellen konnte ich ans Band kriegen

> eine 38er gefangen und eine geschätzte 45er kurz vor dem Kescher ausgestiegen!:c

Beisszeit war zwischen 23Uhr und 0 Uhr!:q

Wir haben viele Fische steigen sehen und es war eine Menge Nahrung im Wasser!

Die beiden Fische hatten eine leichte Braunfärbung!#c

Gruß Borstenwurm#h


----------

